# More of the wildlife at the Airport



## merrybassmas (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 8, 2017)

Nothing like watching a mother and her fawns. And those woods look like they'd hold plenty of deer.


----------



## merrybassmas (Jul 17, 2017)

They do hold a pretty good bit. Seen some nice bucks in there, but haven't been able to get them on camera.


----------

